# Cambio de bobina de un parlante



## fabian9013 (Ene 2, 2007)

Por andar de loco y por probar un amplificador de audio de 100 watts rms, conecte unos parlantes dizque de 500wats PMPO, y luego de colocarle todo abrirle la resistencia de los bajos al minimo con una cancion de regaeton, le saco la toalla un parlante  y ahora el otro, mi pregunta es: Yo se que se le quemaron las bobinas que llevan a dentro, ya saque el cono y la bobina que por cierto estaba negra, como hago para colocar una nueva o mejor dicho para reparar un parlante cuando se le quema la bobina.

Es urgente los parlantes son de mi padre y son como que caros, cual sugerencia se acepta.


----------



## Apollo (Ene 2, 2007)

Hola fabian9013

Para reparar las bocinas necesitas comprar una bobina nueva de la misma potencia y diámetro que la original, cuatro protectores para el cono, un botecito de pegamento, un diafragma (la parte amarilla que va detrás del cono), y si está dañado, otro cono. Quitas la bobina quemada del cono, e insertas la nueva, pero necesitas poner unos pequeños pedazos de cartón o plástico en donde va la bobina (la parte que va dentro del iman), para que no quede chueca y roce.

Ya que está metida la bobina (a la misma altura que la original), pegas la bobina al diafragma , dejas que seque un día y pruebas si no roza la bobina, si es así tienes que despegar y pegar de nuevo, si no roza, pegas el diafragma al caparazón de la bocina y luego pegas el cono, y dejas que seque un día más o menos.

La única parte complicada es la de acomodar la babina si que roce, lo demás es bastante sencillo.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## crcc85 (Ene 7, 2008)

Y estas bobinas, pueden comprarse en un electronica o en que lugar


salu2!


----------



## djpusse (Jun 23, 2009)

hola gente les comento que tengo un parlante jahro de 18" que se quemo lo he desarmado y saque la bobina que por supuesto estaba violeta 

ahora estoy fabricando una nueva que en vez de tener una hoa de plastico sosteniendo el alambre le estoy poniendo una hoja de aluminio es mas de todo para la disipacion de calor (creo que va a ser mejor)

el tema es ya que mañana me voy a poner a bobinar como ago para despues pegarla al cono y que no me quede mas a bajo ni mas arriba y que no me quede torcida 

que pegamento debo usar para fijar la bobina al cono puede ser resina epoxi¿?

Gracias espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## capitanp (Jun 23, 2009)

fabian9013 dijo:
			
		

> Por andar de loco y por probar un amplificador de audio de 100 watts rms, conecte unos parlantes dizque de 500wats PMPO, y luego de colocarle todo abrirle la resistencia de los bajos al minimo con una cancion de regaeton, le saco la toalla un parlante  y ahora el otro, mi pregunta es: Yo se que se le quemaron las bobinas que llevan a dentro, ya saque el cono y la bobina que por cierto estaba negra, como hago para colocar una nueva o mejor dicho para reparar un parlante cuando se le quema la bobina.
> 
> Es urgente los parlantes son de mi padre y son como que caros, cual sugerencia se acepta.





por la data del post, me imagino que tu viejo se entero de que le rompiste los parlantes y a vos te colgo en algun arbol






			
				djpusse dijo:
			
		

> hola gente les comento que tengo un parlante jahro de 18" que se quemo lo he desarmado y saque la bobina que por supuesto estaba violeta
> 
> ahora estoy fabricando una nueva que en vez de tener una hoa de plastico sosteniendo el alambre le estoy poniendo una hoja de aluminio es mas de todo para la disipacion de calor (creo que va a ser mejor)
> 
> ...





      que chapusero


----------



## djpusse (Jun 23, 2009)

> que chapusero



no entiendo tu respuesta

Gracias


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jun 23, 2009)

El pegamento comercial y mas facil de conseguir(en mi region) es el Devcon Epoxy que es una jeringa con 2 partes que tienes que revolver y en 5 minutos empieza a ponerse solido y en una hora ya se hace "piedra" este lo uso en para unir la bobina al cono y al centrador.







El que Apollo llama diafragma aca en el rancho lo conozco como centrador y en las especificaciones de algunos subwoofer en ingles le llaman spider(ara;a).






Para fijar el centrador a la canasta de la bocina utilizo un pegamento de contacto: Resistol 5000 lo aplicas en ambas partes y al unirlas se queda pegado, tambien lo utilizo para unir la orilla del cono a la canasta a esa parte que algunas veces es de esponja, hule o tela, aca le llamamos suspension. 
Generalmente esto funciona bien.


----------



## tegarg (Ago 3, 2009)

hola. 
estoy viendo que se venden muy barato unos woofer, pero dicen que estan quemados.
lo que queria ver es como desarmarlo, o sea como despegar todo sin romper nada.
otra pregunta si esta quemada la bobina no puedo desarmarla y bobinarla a mano sin despegarla del cono, digo que de esta manera no tengo que central la bobina nueva yme aseguro que quede bien, el problema es si esta deformada.
saludos y gracias


----------



## djpusse (Ago 3, 2009)

hola como estas mira el tema en desarmarlo no es tan dificil lo unico tienes que tener paciencia ya que te puede llevar una hora para desarmarlo sin romper nada o puede que sea un parlante que hallan usado pegamentos no muy buenos y se despeguen en seguida 

para desarmarlos puedes usar un poco de thinner para disolver el pegamento


el tema en no sacar la bobina del cono es peor porque terminado el trabajo tienes que centrarlo igual y digo que es peor porque te va a molestar para bobinar


lo que yo hice con un parlante jahro de 18" fue remplazar el plastico donde esta enroscada la bobina por una chapa de aluminio porque la lamina de plastico esta deformada y no tenia ganas de renegar lo mejor en tu caso seria cambiarla


tenes que buscarte un pedazo de tronco (yo use un poste de quebracho) y tornearlo cosa de que entre ni muy apretado ni muy flojo en la bobina vieja (eso tenes que hacerlo antes de sacar la bobina del cono ya que se puede agrandar)

luego buscar un alambre del diametro que tiene la original

y bue a contar las vueltas que tiene la bobina quemada 


luego de tener cuantas vueltas tiene la bobina procederas a empezar a bobinar con sumo cuidado de que no quede espacio entre vuelta y vuelta 

si la bobina es de 2 capas vas a tener que hacer una capa y pegarla bien (yo use resina epoxi de dos componentes demora demasiado en secar pero los resultados son muy buenos si usas la misma tendras que calentarla a baño maria para que no sea tan espesa) la resina demora como 12 horas para secarse yo la dejaba de un dia para el otro

una vez que tengas la bobina terminada la pones en el entrehierro a mitad de camino no se si me explico otra no se me ocurre jeje... bue en que estaba? haaa si... en la parte del centro o sea de la parte de adentro de la bobina recorta una cartulina y introducela en el interior de la bobina o sea entre la bobina y el entrehierro (mmmm no me parecio haber dicho bobina en ningun momento jeje)

de este modo la bobina se centra y no se mueve 

luego de esto podras poner la suspencion y pegarla bien dejala que se seque bien...

luego pones el cono y lo pegas no saques la cartulina hasta que no termines

deja secar todo bien hacenta el parlante sobre una mesa con el iman para arriba asi se pega bien 

luego... se puede decir que ya esta listo pero no 

ahora si quitas la cartulina y te aseguras que no roce la bobina con el entrehierro si no rosa podes probarlo si anda bien le pones el guarda polvos o sea la tapita del centro


ahora si y a darle mazza para que se rompa asi te haces de mas esperencia rompiendo se aprende jeje


espero que te haya servido
saludos
 por cierto alguien sabe donde comprar repuestos para parlantes en argentina ya que me gustaria empezar en el mundo de los parlantes rotos


PD: si vas a usar resina epoxi es muy pegajosa y sale con thinner


----------



## tegarg (Ago 4, 2009)

ok muchas gracias estoy beindo que hacer, pienso comprar 2 woofer que estan quemados y no valen nada para ver que tal quedan.
saludos y gracias
leonardo


----------



## nelsonsaxo (Dic 13, 2009)

djpusse dijo:


> hola gente les comento que tengo un parlante jahro de 18" que se quemo lo he desarmado y saque la bobina que por supuesto estaba violeta
> 
> ahora estoy fabricando una nueva que en vez de tener una hoa de plastico sosteniendo el alambre le estoy poniendo una hoja de aluminio es mas de todo para la disipacion de calor (creo que va a ser mejor)
> 
> ...



amigo , consulta para ti o alguien mas que me ayude:
Hola, estoy intentando hacer bobinas para un parlante y fallan: se despegan de la lamina. he probado con barniz para bobinar motores, y nada. en fin: CON QUE SE PEGA EL ALAMBRE AL CUERPO DE LA BOBINA? . Lo demas lo tengo solucionado entre los intentos fallidos (cuatro).

Pd. dijiste algo sobre resina epoxica pero, no se si para ese efecto y si asi fuese, aguanta ese pegamento la temperatura de un parlante de potencia?  gracias desde ya por la valiosa informacion que ya he leido de tus post y por aclararme este punto.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 17, 2009)

Holas
Aqui dicen como se hacen y como se reparan las bocinas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kvr3mAb7CZw&feature=related

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alex v (Feb 11, 2010)

que buen video, que rapido y facil que parece jajajaja


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Abr 25, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> hola como estas mira el tema en desarmarlo no es tan dificil lo unico tienes que tener paciencia ya que te puede llevar una hora para desarmarlo sin romper nada o puede que sea un parlante que hallan usado pegamentos no muy buenos y se despeguen en seguida
> 
> para desarmarlos puedes usar un poco de thinner para disolver el pegamento
> 
> ...



disculpame..sabes donde puedo conseguir los repuestos para los parlantes?tambien soy de cordoba por eso te pregunto jeje..saludos


----------



## ivanelectr22 (May 3, 2012)

que tal? soy de cordoba, alguien tiene alguna idea de donde puedo conseguir repuestos para parlantes? saludos


----------



## djpusse (May 3, 2012)

ivanelectr22 disculpa la demora.

yo no pude encontrar repuestos en cordoba, lo que si encontre en cordoba capital una casa que se llama la casa del parlante, hacen todo tipo de reparacion.

lo unico que pude conseguir fue el kit de reparacion de los parlantes selenium el modelo 15pw6, pero hasta ahora no se me rompio ninguno

los que yo repare le hice la bobina nueva yo mismo y hasta ahora no se me rompieron


----------



## ivanelectr22 (May 3, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> ivanelectr22 disculpa la demora.
> 
> yo no pude encontrar repuestos en cordoba, lo que si encontre en cordoba capital una casa que se llama la casa del parlante, hacen todo tipo de reparacion.
> 
> ...



gracias..al kit lo conseguiste en la casa del parlante? yo pregunte ahi y me dijeron que no vendian repuestos...a las bobinas las haces como explicate mas arriba?  

primero haces el bobinado como explicas y despues le pasas la resina arriba? o tenes algun metodo distinto.
 desde ya gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## djpusse (May 3, 2012)

no no, el kit lo consegui en kompresor, una casa de venta de sonido exactamente el miercoles pasado estuve alli y me encontre con el probeedor de selenium y me dijo que venian los kit esos (el kit es completo, viene el cono con la suspension y la bobina pegada mas el pegamento y los centradores solo tenes que centrar y pegar y parlante nuevo)


las bobinas las hago como explique arriva, lo hago mas o menos parecido al video que posteo el amigo  MrCarlos, solo que un poco mas casero, para enroscar el alambre a la bobina utilizo un taladro electrico conectado con una lampara de 150w en serie para quitarle fuerza y poder prenarlo con la mano


----------

